# OT registration to practice in NZ



## Clintette (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi,

Does anyone know if you need two or three years experience as an OT before working in NZ? I have been informed the minimum to work is 2 years, but the registration declaration is asking 3 years experience. I have emailed the OTBNZ today to find out, but I wondered if anyone else might be able to help me.

Any help will be appreciated!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Clintette said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know if you need two or three years experience as an OT before working in NZ? I have been informed the minimum to work is 2 years, but the registration declaration is asking 3 years experience. I have emailed the OTBNZ today to find out, but I wondered if anyone else might be able to help me.
> 
> Any help will be appreciated!


Hi,

Reading through the requirements for overseas practitioners on the OTBNZ website it doesn't mention the need for any minimum experience. You just need to have the necessary academic qualifications.
Overseas candidates are considered on a case by case basis and after picking through your qualifications to see that is meets the equivalent NZ qualification level OTBNZ would most probably invite you to sit the exam so you can prove your eligibility to be an OT in NZ.

You will also have to meet the other requirements like IELTS for the English Language requirement and provide good references and a good police report etc.


----------



## Clintette (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi,


Thanks for your email. OTBNZ have informed me that as my first language is English, I DO NOT have to sit the IELTS. I have also received the same information from another source. So that bit is already sorted.

The declaration at the END of the registration application was asking if I had carried out 3 years experience as an OT. As a declaration, it bothered me as I have only had just over 2 years experience. The whole thing didn't make sense. However, the lovely people at OTBNZ have come back to me and that part of the declaration is not intended for my purpose. I am almost on first name terms with them!

If using a recruitment agency, then yes, 2 years minimum experience will be required. However, many people must apply for jobs independently, in which case things may be different.

Thanks again.


----------

